# digital display flashing



## jensonbutton (Apr 23, 2010)

can someone tell me how to stop the display flashing on my burstner aviano 08, the display that shows both indoor/outdoor temp and clock. the temp bit is ok, but the clock display is flashing 0000, i mistakingly took out the small 2a fuse beside the 2 leisure batteries, but when i put it back in the clock now flashes.
i have tried turning all off, main fuses etc 
and before anyone suggests that i pay my tenner and search from now till kingdom come, i already have as Shinyfiat, but i ballsed up my login details and cannot somehow get in, so Nuke if your looking please help, if i wasnt so miserable i would prob pay another £10.00
thanks all


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Button.
I guess the obvious that the clock just needs resetting. Usually they have two minute buttons or tiny holes that take a pin. One for changing the display and one for advancing the numbers.

Sorry if you have already tried this obvious fix but you did ask.

Ray.


----------



## jensonbutton (Apr 23, 2010)

cheers Ray, have already tried that


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Try holding down the clock button for 3 seconds or more as this may get you into the programme mode

Andy


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

If it uses the schaudt/electrobloc* system, the display can show alarms etc when the battery/fuses have been removed.

Usually you can press and hold 'OK' this is will stop the alarm.

If the battery shows incorrect/flashing amps, stick it on hook-up, it then writes itself in up to 24 hours.

*Electrobloc is a blue box that controls the electrics...


hth

w


----------



## jensonbutton (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks all, Andy it worked, cheers, Jenson


----------

